
Show HN: Simple shell function for querying cppreference.com from your shell - dwrodri
https://gitlab.com/snippets/1933703
======
dwrodri
I would like to clarify to those of you who go to the comments first that I
chose to do this with firefox, so the result opens a new tab in browser.
However, replace firefox with w3m and it will work just fine.

